# Ficou belo ou virou belo



## Cosmic

Estou escutando uma cançao de Tom Ze chamada "sonho colorido de um pintor" Numa parte diz : O feio que era feio ficou belo. Eu acho que devería ser "virou belo" mas sou muito novo tentando falar portugues. Alguem pode me dizer si eu estou errado?. Muito obrigado.


----------



## jazyk

Diz-se _ficou belo_. Creio que virar só é possível com substantivos, e com certeza não devem ser todos: O sapo virou princípe depois que a princesa o beijou. Ele virou uma fera quando descobriu que tinha batido o carro dele, etc.


----------



## Lusitania

Olá Cosmic,

É que a expressão "virou" é mais utilizada no Brasil. Em Portugal utilizamos mais as expressões "Tornar", "ficar" ou "transformar". O feio transforma-se em belo, o sapo transformou-se em principe, o feio tornou-se belo, etc.

O seu português é muito bom. Parabéns.


----------



## Cosmic

Na minha cabeça , virou era o equivalente do inglês "became" , mas parece que nao era assim. Vou ter que aprofundar o estudo de "virar" que parece muito usual no Brasil.
Muito obrigado , Lusitania , mas nao e assim , meu portugues e somente intuitivo.


----------



## Lusitania

como o nosso español  intuitivo pela exposição que temos à língua.

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Cosmic, você tem boa intuição. 
O verbo virar é um daqueles de multifunção, serve para muita coisa. Abaixo alguns significados de virar.
Inverter a direção ou a posição de; voltar / Pôr do avesso, voltar (o lado interior) para fora / Pôr em posição contrária àquela em que se encontrava / Despejar, bebendo; / Fazer mudar de opinião ou partido
Veja aqui no dicionário mais significados. É só digitar o verbo.


----------



## Outsider

Cosmic said:


> Na minha cabeça , virou era o equivalente do inglês "became" , mas parece que nao era assim.


Sim, mas "ficar" _também_ equivale a "to become", em muitos casos. É um erro pensar que cada palavra de uma língua corresponde a uma única palavra noutra língua.


----------



## Lusitania

E entre o espanhol e o português há com cada interpretação traiçoeira


----------



## Cosmic

Eu suponho que este e um dos tantos "falsos amigos" que tem portugues e espanhol.


----------



## Lusitania

Bom, não sei mas "virar" pode ter vários significados como diz o Out. Mas não gera mal entendidos de maior.

Existem palavras muito piores.


----------



## Outsider

Cosmic said:


> Eu suponho que este e um dos tantos "falsos amigos" que tem portugues e espanhol.


Quais são os falsos amigos, neste caso? Eu pensava que o espanhol não usava "ficar" nem "virar".


----------



## Lusitania

Sempre na "mouche" Out. Não escapa uma.


----------



## jazyk

> É que a expressão "virou" é mais utilizada no Brasil. Em Portugal utilizamos mais as expressões "Tornar", "ficar" ou "transformar". O feio transforma-se em belo, o sapo transformou-se em principe, o feio tornou-se belo, etc.


Não se pode negar que os verbos acima são bem mais elegantes do que o simples _virar_, que como disse, não pode ser usado para tudo.


----------



## Cosmic

Tambem no espanhol virar pode ter mais de uma acepçao. Aqui na Argentina e muito usual a palavar viraje que significa "cambiar el rumbo". Mas o que eu escrivi sobre os falsos amigos estava  ligado a o que Lusitania tinha dito.


----------



## Cosmic

Tive um erro virar significa "cambiar el rumbo" . Viraje = cambio de rumbo.


----------



## ana lacerda

olá
Quanto a mim a palavra Ficou é usada em Portugal, o que para nós está correcto, nunca usariamos virou.....neste contexto, claro;é a que está correcta. Virou, usa-se mais no Brasil; ou seja, é uma expressão brasileira.


----------



## jazyk

Em Portugal e no Brasil. Viu a minha resposta? Nem aqui _virar_ estaria certo no contexto que nos foi apresentado.


----------



## Lusitania

Jazyk, nas novelas o que não falta é dizer-se "vai virar bicho".  Daí a nossa confusão. Não se vira ué!


----------



## jazyk

Mas _bicho _é substantivo! Não viu a minha explicação?


----------

